# Feedback on police dog's pedigree



## Mandarigma (Oct 3, 2015)

Would appreciate it if someone very knowledgeable can give the pro's (environmentally strong, good hip/elbows,etc.) and con's (bad hips/elbows,weak nerves,etc.) of this police dog's ancestors: Clif Vicona


----------



## Mandarigma (Oct 3, 2015)

5 generation long pedigree for POLICE K9 G Clif Vicona


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I think it must be understood that all good pedigrees are capable of producing police dogs as it is one of the jobs that this breed excels at per the standard. Having said that, there will only be one or two pups out of a litter of eight that will possess all the intangibles to do this strenuous job, while others will be better suited for herding, SAR, scent work, service work, etc. Pedigrees that are bred for all the pups to be police dogs, or pedigrees that breed dogs consistently in which none can do police work are lacking in key components that make up this breed on both ends of the spectrum and I consider them faulty.
Having said the above, I find this pedigree to be an excellent one for the capability of producing a police dog as well as many other service venues, it just depends on which pup it is in the litter.
As for the specifics I see in this pedigree, I would be glad to discuss in a pm so as to not bore the majority of board who has little interest in this type of dog.


----------



## Mandarigma (Oct 3, 2015)

cliffson1 said:


> I think it must be understood that all good pedigrees are capable of producing police dogs as it is one of the jobs that this breed excels at per the standard. Having said that, there will only be one or two pups out of a litter of eight that will possess all the intangibles to do this strenuous job, while others will be better suited for herding, SAR, scent work, service work, etc. Pedigrees that are bred for all the pups to be police dogs, or pedigrees that breed dogs consistently in which none can do police work are lacking in key components that make up this breed on both ends of the spectrum and I consider them faulty.
> Having said the above, I find this pedigree to be an excellent one for the capability of producing a police dog as well as many other service venues, it just depends on which pup it is in the litter.
> As for the specifics I see in this pedigree, I would be glad to discuss in a pm so as to not bore the majority of board who has little interest in this type of dog.


Thanks for your time. I will PM you now.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

cliffson1 said:


> I think it must be understood that all good pedigrees are capable of producing police dogs as it is one of the jobs that this breed excels at per the standard. Having said that, there will only be one or two pups out of a litter of eight that will possess all the intangibles to do this strenuous job, while others will be better suited for herding, SAR, scent work, service work, etc. Pedigrees that are bred for all the pups to be police dogs, or pedigrees that breed dogs consistently in which none can do police work are lacking in key components that make up this breed on both ends of the spectrum and I consider them faulty.
> Having said the above, I find this pedigree to be an excellent one for the capability of producing a police dog as well as many other service venues, it just depends on which pup it is in the litter.
> As for the specifics I see in this pedigree, I would be glad to discuss in a pm so as to not bore the majority of board who has little interest in this type of dog.


I think this is the first time I ever disagreed with you Cliff. I think a lot of people on this forum would love to hear what you have to say on this pedigree. I don't think you would bore anybody.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Zombie thread alert!!!!(see some of us search before making new posts lol)

I have his son (link to pedigree in my siggy), and I met him. Spectacular dog and so is his son that I have, though I am not a handler or trainer. 

What do I like about my boy? He at first seems not very drivey. Until he needs to be. He plays with drive, has huge food drive, tug drive, ball/kong drive..he will do ANYTHING for his kong. But then he just shuts it off and chills when asked. Man, he has a great on off switch. Super confidence. friendly with new people in a proper aloof way. Doesn't seek them out but accepts their attention. Very handler bonded. He spent the first few days at my house (5 months old when I got him) looking for his former handler out the window. Now he is super bonded to me. Even when playing with kids or our other dog he checks back in with me frequently. He is protective of the home and people approaching when we are out in the woods..but he turns it off the minute I ask him to and just watches them intently.

Will be getting his OFA when he is a year old. We are doing basic OB still and it is going well. Holidays and super cold snap has us lazy last few weeks but we are back at it now. I am going to do SOMETHING with him, not sure what. Would be a waste not to. I'm not interested in the politics of sport though. Maybe personal protection home protection? I have 2 sons with autism, and one use to be a flight risk. He isn't anymore. So we don't NEED an SD. I'm a stickler about stuff like that and doing stuff just because. My 6 year old may become a flight risk though. The only thing that keeps him from being a flight risk now is the fact he walks like a drunken Frankenstein.And can't really do doorknobs yet (Cerebral Palsy). But he is getting more and more physical by the day. So, we will see. 

Definitely going to find a job or project for this boy Valor though. Suggestions welcome!


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

This breeding should have puppies in February.


http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=701557-clif-vicona


http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=2319119-daffy-z-chotinskeho-udoli


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

konathegsd said:


> This breeding should have puppies in February.
> 
> 
> Clif Vicona
> ...


I don't have room for another....I don't have room for another...I don;t have room for another lolol


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

CometDog said:


> konathegsd said:
> 
> 
> > This breeding should have puppies in February.
> ...


I will have 3 by the end of 2018 lol!


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

CometDog said:


> I don't have room for another....I don't have room for another...I don;t have room for another lolol


I have the same problem with one of my other hobbies, haha


----------

